# My BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!!! and New hedgie!!



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi everyone
todays's my birthday!!!!!!!
I am 11 now!!!


I got a cinnicot hedgie
the other day she's so sweet!!!

Kimchi and taffy (my new hedgie)
are gonna have a party!!!! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the new hedgie.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy 11th birthday!!! I hope the 3 of you have a wonderful party! Will we see pictures?


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sam!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday, we want pics!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!!!
heres the pics!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

He's so squirmy! :lol: just like prickles used to be


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful. Congratulations and Happy Birthday.


----------

